# Defaut de batterie ibook



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Je me suis rendu compte que plusieurs ibook etaient concernés, dont le mien. Alors c'est sur, ce n'est pas trés grave, mais parfois ça gène un peu car la batterie s'accroche un peu aux éléments extérieurs, et puis du point de vue esthétique, c'est clair que c'est un petit défaut de finition de l'ibook, qui n'en a pas d'autre à mes yeux.

Donc est ce que quelqu'un aurait trouvé une solution ? une petite bidouille ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

c'est parfaitement normal, la batterie est une pièce amovible tu n'en jamais d'ajustement a 100 % :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2005)

En fait, j'ai essayé de voir ce qui n'allait pas. Il y a 2 ressorts qui permettent de repousser la batterie quand on l'enlève.
Le ressort situé le plus à l'intérieur n'a pas de probleme. Et j'ai l'impression que le ressort extérieur repousse trop la batterie. Je me dit alors qu'en detendant ce ressort, peut être pourrais-je rentrer un peu plus la batterie...

Mais bon avant de me lancer dans ce genre d'opération, je prefère demander avant !


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

Mon iBook a le même défaut... :sick:


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon iBook a le même défaut... :sick:



Je crois que ce sont tous les ibook qui ont ce probleme.


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ce sont tous les ibook qui ont ce probleme.


Merci pour l'info... c'est rassurant...   quelque part... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

c'est pas un problème c'est juste de l'ajustement de pièces plastique amovible


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

> c'est pas un problème c'est juste de l'ajustement de pièces plastique amovible


 
C'est un probleme, c'est un defaut de fabrication.... L'Ibook d'un ami a le meme probleme, mais je ne sais pas comment le resoudre...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> C'est un probleme, c'est un defaut de fabrication.... L'Ibook d'un ami a le meme probleme, mais je ne sais pas comment le resoudre...



relis ce que j'ai dit  puis réfléchi : la batterie est un élément amovible, pour rendre son utilisation plus facile (mettre ou enlever la batterie) on laisse toujours un petit jeu


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

J'imagine que cet un element amovible sur les Powerbook aussi (je ne sais pas, c'est une suposition, je n'ai pas encore reçu le mien...) et pourtant il n'y a pas ce probleme la... De toute maniere, on peut tres bien faire un batterie amovible sans qu'il n'y ait aucun jeu... :hein: 

Pour moi cela reste un defaut de fabrication, jusqu'a preuve du contraire... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi cela reste un defaut de fabrication, jusqu'a preuve du contraire... :mouais:



et comment définit tu un défaut de fabrication ? (sachant que ça n'altère en rien le fonctionnement et la sécurité de la machine )


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que cet un element amovible sur les Powerbook aussi (je ne sais pas, c'est une suposition, je n'ai pas encore reçu le mien...) et pourtant il n'y a pas ce probleme la... De toute maniere, on peut tres bien faire un batterie amovible sans qu'il n'y ait aucun jeu... :hein:
> 
> Pour moi cela reste un defaut de fabrication, jusqu'a preuve du contraire... :mouais:



Je suis d'accord avec ça. Les PB ne presentent pas ce genre de défaut. Alors meme si c''est la gamme au dessus, ils sont supérieurs par leur puissance, non pas par la finition.

Apres comme je dis, ce n'est pas trés grave, mais si quelqu'un a trouvé une solution, je suis preneur. 

Sinon je vais essayer de bloquer ce ressort pour voir ce que ça donne, mais bon il faut que je trouve quelque chose pour le bloquer (sans le casser) et quelque chose qui ne gène pas la batterie...


Je cherche, je cherche...


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

Si tu observe les photos de l'Ibook sur le site d'apple, on remarque que le modele presenter ne presente pas ce jeu au niveau de la batterie... Cela ne suffit pas pour dire que c'est un defaut?  A moins qu'Apple ait trafiqué ce modele la...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

on t'explique les bases de la photo de studio ? (avant pendant et après la photo  )


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

> Aucun clapet, aucune trappe ni aucun élément saillant ne risque désormais d'être endommagé, de s'accrocher aux vêtements ou de se détacher.


 
C'est ecrit noir sur blanc sur le site d'apple, a propos des Ibook... Ça suffit? De toute maniere je ne pense pas avoir d'autre corde a mon arc... :rose: J'espere que ça te suffira...


----------



## molgow (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> relis ce que j'ai dit  puis réfléchi : la batterie est un élément amovible, pour rendre son utilisation plus facile (mettre ou enlever la batterie) on laisse toujours un petit jeu



Pourquoi il y a du jeu à gauche mais pas à droite sur la photo alors ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

c'est pas un élément saillant, et puis pour t'accrocher a la batterie tu peu t'accrocher (  ) et puis la batterie est verrouiller  et puis relis la définition de défaut de fabrication  (celle que je donne est celle utilisé dans la législation française  )


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il y a du jeu à gauche mais pas à droite sur la photo alors ?



parce qu'a droite  de la photo il y des encoches et qu'a coche le système de verrouillage et puis comme rappeler plus haut il y a des ressorts sur la partie gauche


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un élément saillant, et puis pour t'accrocher a la batterie tu peu t'accrocher


 
Pour moi c'est un defaut car a cause de ça elle risque de s'accrocher et de se casser... Reflechis un peu, c'est possible non?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

jamais vu malgré le milliers d'iBook passer entre mes mains


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

Jamais vu mais possible... Y a t-il moyen de te faire changer d'avis? je n'ai pas envi de perdre mon temps


----------



## molgow (3 Avril 2005)

C'est pas un défaut de fabrication alors, mais un défaut de conception !


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> jamais vu malgré le milliers d'iBook passer entre mes mains




C'est donc bien un defaut de fabrication, sinon tous les ibook seraient touchés !


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu mais possible... Y a t-il moyen de te faire changer d'avis? je n'ai pas envi de perdre mon temps



on verra le jours si ça te présente mais bon c'est pas pret d'arriver :rateau:


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un défaut de fabrication alors, mais un défaut de conception !


 
Voila, c'est vrai, c'est plutot ça, merci molgow


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un défaut de fabrication alors, mais un défaut de conception !





			
				Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc bien un defaut de fabrication, sinon tous les ibook seraient touchés !



qui veut un bon bouquin sur les alésages et ajustement ? (aller juste 200 pages de cours) :rateau: en plus la c'est un très bon cas, 2 matériaux : un plastique et métaux :love:


----------



## molgow (3 Avril 2005)

Mackie, les PowerBook n'ont aucun jeu eux ? Du coup, Apple a mal conçu l'amovibilité de la batterie d'iBook si c'est possible (peut-être avec un système différent) de faire qqch sans "jeu"..


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, les PowerBook n'ont aucun jeu eux ? Du coup, Apple a mal conçu l'amovibilité de la batterie d'iBook si c'est possible (peut-être avec un système différent) de faire qqch sans "jeu"..



normal sur les PowerBook Alu  la cage de batterie des alu est uniquement en métal (alu) donc tolérance d'ajustement mini, la cage de batterie des iBook est constitué de 2 matériaux : la coques plastique externe et l'armure interne en métal (magnésium) ce qui pour tout un tas de raisons (dont la dilatation thermique plus importante dans ce cas) demandera une tolérance plus grande


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2005)

Bon je mets aussi mon Grain de sel. Travaillant dans un domaine touchant beaucoup de matière plastique et la sécurité électrique je peux dire que dans un tel domaine, une tolérence de cet ordre est totalement impensable ; avoir autant de jeu entre 2 pièces c'est n'est même pas envisageable. Donc, je reste qu'en même d'avis que cela reste (et Molgow le dit très bien) un default de conception. Sinon n'as tu jamais envisagé la colle


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

et puis si tu trouve ça gênant pose la question a centre de maintenance agrée Apple qui normalement tu dira pareil que moi que ce jeu est normal :rateau: (bon vaut bêtise mon épuiser)


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon je mets aussi mon Grain de sel. Travaillant dans un domaine touchant beaucoup de matière plastique et la sécurité électrique je peux dire que dans un tel domaine, une tolérence de cet ordre est totalement impensable ; avoir autant de jeu entre 2 pièces c'est n'est même pas envisageable. Donc, je reste qu'en même d'avis que cela reste (et Molgow le dit très bien) un default de conception. Sinon n'as tu jamais envisagé la colle



bon demain photo d'une cage de batterie d'ibook  et de l'intégrale de la machine tien comme ça tu aura une belle vue des protection interne de la machine, revise les appareils de classe III baloo


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

Serais tu suceptible en plus d'etre tetu? 

Je ne suis pas expert en la matiere, mais je suis sur que ce n'est pas voulu un tel jeu. Ok pour la dilatation du plastic, mais l'Ibook ne va pas etre porter a des temperatures assé elevée au point d'avoir besoin d'autant d'espace... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Serais tu suceptibel en plus d'etre tetu?
> 
> Je ne suis pas expert en la matiere, mais je suis sur que ce n'est pas voulu un tel jeu. Ok pour la dilatation du plastic, mais l'Ibook ne va pas etre porter a des temperatures assé elevée au point d'avoir besoin d'autant d'espace... :mouais:



tu sais que le ventillo interne de l'ibook ce déclenche a 55°c (voit plus selon la version de la carte mère et les mises a jour) et qu'une température interne de 65°c sur un iBook G4 n'est pas anormal ? aller petit rappel, l'iBook G3 dual USB ou l'iBook G4 on la même cage de batterie : un mix plastique metal, c'est la 2 em génération de machine Apple avec ce mix, la première était le PowerBook G4 titanium sortie 4 mois avec l'iBook ou le jeu était vraiment mini, tellement mini que bien souvent il faut forcer la sortie de batterie avec un tourne vis la c'est un réel problème et ça a été modifier par la suite sur les iBook


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

Tu commence a me faire douter   Je vais demander a mon ami si il peut pas me preter sont Ibook pour que j'etudi cela de plus pret et on en reparlera  

@ +


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

bon demain démonstration de tout ça


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

Avec plaisir!  Bon dodo!


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

hop photo des 2 ressorts qui en plus du jeu de l'emplacement batterie







fait que l'on arrive ça 



			
				Zyrol a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un défaut de fabrication alors, mais un défaut de conception !


Perso je pense comme toi molgow, si beaucoup d'iBooks voire tous sont touchés, il s'agit bien d'un défaut de conception.
Cela ne me gêne pas outre mesure dans l'utilisation quotidienne, mais ça fait tache sur un objet qui est autrement très esthétique. 
Donc je suis avec intérêt la suite des événements


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2005)

Donc peut être qu'en neutralisant le ressort le plus à l'extérieur, cela supprimera ce petit ecart ?


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Perso je pense comme toi molgow, si beaucoup d'iBooks voire tous sont touchés, il s'agit bien d'un défaut de conception.
> Cela ne me gêne pas outre mesure dans l'utilisation quotidienne, mais ça fait tache sur un objet qui est autrement très esthétique.
> Donc je suis avec intérêt la suite des événements



C'est exactement là ou je voulais en venir


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Donc peut être qu'en neutralisant le ressort le plus à l'extérieur, cela supprimera ce petit ecart ?



neutraliser le ressort voudrais dire démonté la machine => perte de garantie
comme dit plus haut (ouf) il n'y a pas que ça, tu a aussi je jeu de l'emplacement batterie


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> neutraliser le ressort voudrais dire démonté la machine => perte de garantie
> comme dit plus haut (ouf) il n'y a pas que ça, tu a aussi je jeu de l'emplacement batterie



Je vais coller tout ça moi ça va pas trainer !!!


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

oublie pas qu'a  a moment ou a un autre ta batterie va arriver en fin de vie et qu'il faudra la changer :rateau:


----------



## blugue (3 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est un defaut car a cause de ça elle risque de s'accrocher et de se casser... Reflechis un peu, c'est possible non?




Et même si tu t'accroche se qui me m' étonnerais fortement, ta batterie ne risque pas de s'arracher car elle est tenue par un solide verrou !!

Mais part contre la duré de vie de cette batterie est assez courte, j' ai acheté le mien en décembre 2003 et la batterie est déjà morte !!

Recharge très longue et décharge rapide (1/4 d'heure) et de ce fait pendant qu' on y est est ce que quelqu' un est au courant du prix de cette petite merveille, est ce qu' il existe un adaptateur pour le brancher sur un allume cigare de voiture ????


----------



## Freelancer (3 Avril 2005)

Une nouvelle batterie, ça te coutera 130¤. je voulais en acheter une de secours au cas ou, dans le train, mais finalement elle tient bien. donc, ça attendra bien encore deux ans (qd je changerai de machine en fait  )

PS : j'avais jamais fait gaffe au jeu entre la coque du boobook et la batterie. rien de bien alarmant. il faut en faire beaucoup amha pour qu'elle s'accroche qqpart et casse (ou dechire la fine soie de mes caleçons lorsque la nuit, je me releve pour verifier que tiger n'est pas disponible  )


----------



## chagregel (4 Avril 2005)

Je ne cherche pas à défendre Mackie mais le défaut est présent sur tous les iBook que j'ai vu ainsi que les Powerbook 12 pouces (les batteries des 15 et 17 étant différentes).

Ne vous alarmez pas


----------

